# الغازات المنبعثه من المداخن



## صفوان اصف (2 فبراير 2009)

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه الكرام
نعلم انه الغازات المنبعثه من المداخن تحتوي على الكثير من المركبات الكيميائيه

مثل:H2s ... NOx...SOx...OC... CO2 ...CO 

وغيرها

السؤال الاول: هل هنا ك اليه لفصل هذه المكونات او بعضها ( كل على حدا)

السؤال الثاني: ما هو الاسلوب الامثل للتقليل من هذه الانبعاثات للحد من التلوث


----------



## مبتدئه (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 
لست من المختصين بذلك لكن ساطرح ما لدي ​ 

الاجراءات التالية يمكن تطبيقها لتقليل تلوث الهواء الناتج من غازات العادم:​ 
- استخدام السولار أو الغاز الطبيعى بدلاً من المازوت لأن المازوت يحتوى على نسبة عالية من الكبريت.
- ضبط نسبة الوقود الهواء للحد الأمثل لها لضمان الاحتراق التام لاول اكسيد الكربون إلى ثانى اكسيد الكربون.
- جعل درجة حرارة الاحتراق عند قيمة متوسطة لها للحد من الجسيمات الصلبة واكاسيد النيتروجين.
- استخدام طرق التحكم فى الجسيمات الصلبة (المرشحات، المرسبات، الكهروستاتيكية، ... الخ)​ 
__________________________________________​ 

تقنية جديدة لتقليص استهلاك الوقود والحد من انبعاث غازات العوادم​ 
الأوفر اطلاقا.. «سيارة الجاذبية القصوى» لفولفو​ 



 
لندن ـ باريس: «الشرق الأوسط» والوكالات:​ 
أذا كان المطلوب التعرف على أكثر السيارات وفرا في استهلاك الوقود وأكثرها سرعة في نفس الوقت... تأتي «سيارة الجاذبية القصوى» التي طورتها شركة فولفو السويدية في المقدمة، فهذه السيارة سجلت سرعة بلغت الـ 54 ميلا في الساعة... بلا محرك ودون استهلاك نقطة وقود واحدة. ​ 
الا ان هذه السيارة السكاندينافية الشكل مجرد انموذج مفهومي صممه وانتجه مركز فولفو للمراقبة والدراسات في ولاية كاليفورنيا الاميركية لخوض سباق سنوي انحداري يعود ريعه لاعمال خيرية ويجتذب العديد من شركات السيارات الاخرى. 
ولدى التجربة توصلت هذه السيارة الديناميكية الشكل الى تسجيل سرعة 54 ميلا في الساعة متفوقة بذلك على مثيلاتها من سيارات »الجاذبية« من انتاج شركات أودي وبنتلي. وبلوغ هذه السرعة بسيارة غير مجهزة بمحرك هو حصيلة تزاوج دقيق بين عاملي التصميم والهندسة. 
الا ان توفير استهلاك الوقود في السيارات العادية أصبح أكثر «التقنيات» المطلوبة غداة الارتفاع الحاد في اسعار البترول. وفي الوقت الحاضر يعكف عدد من شركات تصنيع السيارات على تطوير تقنية جديدة هدفها الاساسي تقليل معدلات استهلاك السيارة للوقود وذلك على غرار تلك المستخدمة في الطراز الجديد من السيارة «ستروين» والمعروف باسم «سي 3». 
وأعلنت هذه الشركات أن التقنية الجديدة التي تتعلق ببدء ووقف تشغيل السيارة ستؤدي إلى تقليل استهلاك الوقود وكذلك خفض انبعاث العادم من السيارة بنسبة تتراوح بين 10 و15 في المائة في ظروف القيادة بالمدن وهو النمط الاكثر شيوعا في أوروبا حيث تمثل الفترة التي يقضيها الاوروبيون في قيادة سياراتهم داخل المدن ما يصل إلى 35 في المائة من إجمالي فترات القيادة. 
وتقول شركة فاليو الفرنسية لتصنيع مكونات السيارات والتي طورت التقنية التي تستخدمها «ستروين سي 3» إن كل شركات إنتاج السيارات تقريبا أعربت عن اهتمامها بالتقنية الجديدة، كما أن هناك شركات ألمانية تعمل في مجال مكونات السيارات أيضا مثل «بوش» و«سيمنس ـ في. دي. أو» تعمل هي الاخرى على تطوير تقنيات مشابهة. 
وتؤدي هذه التقنية إلى إيقاف المحرك عندما تتوقف السيارة على ان يعمل المحرك آليا من جديد في أجزاء ضئيلة جدا من الثانية بمجرد أن يبدل السائق السرعة أو يرفع قدمه من على المكابح. وتجمع التقنية الجديدة ما بين خصائص كل من محرك بدء الحركة والمولد الكهربائي. 
وبفضل التقنية الجديدة تتم مراقبة مستوى بطارية السيارة بشكل آلي وتحديد متى يمكن وقف تشغيل المحرك من دون أن يؤثر ذلك على تكييف الهواء في داخل السيارة أو نظام تسخين النافذة الخلفية. 
وكانت شركة «فورد» قد قدمت في معرض فرانكفورت للسيارات «مولدا كهربائيا لبدء حركة السيارة» يمكن استخدامه مع المحرك «تي. دي. سي. آي» سعة لترين خلال عامين تقريبا. وهذا النظام من تصميم شركة فيستيون لكن خاصية الجمع بين تقنية الايقاف والتشغيل تشبه إلى حد كبير تقنية المحركات المهجنة المستخدمة في بعض السيارات المزودة بمحركين أحدهما تقليدي والاخر كهربائي.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اختراع يحل مشكلة انبعاث الغازات السامة من عوادم السيارات
يحولها إلى وقود حيوي ويحل مشكلة الاحتباس الحراري​ 
كوينزفيري (ويلز): «الشرق الأوسط» ​ 
نجح ثلاثة علماء عاملين في مزارع الأسماك من حل مشكلة انبعاث الغازات السامة من عوادم السيارات، عبر تطوير صندوق يقولون انه يمكن ان يثبت أسفل السيارة بدلا من كاتم الصوت ليقوم بحبس الغازات المسببة لظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري، بما في ذلك ثاني أوكسيد الكربون والأوكسيد النتري، فيما لا يخرج هذا الصندوق أكثر من بخار ماء. 
وبعد ذلك يمكن معالجة الغازات المحبوسة في الصندوق لإنتاج وقود حيوي عن طريق استخدام طحالب معدلة جينيا. ​ 
وقال خبير الكيمياء العضوية ديريك بالمر «تمكنا من تطوير طريقة تمتص بنجاح غالبية الانبعاثات من أقذر المحركات التي عثرنا عليها». 

وعلى الرغم من ان حجم الصندوق الأخضر يقترب من حجم مقعد صغير بلا ظهر، إلا انهم يقولون انه يمكن تصنيع صندوق أصغر يركب بدلا من كاتم الصوت في السيارة يمكنه استيعاب وامتصاص الغازات المنبعثة من إحراق كمية البنزين الموجودة في خزان السيارة بالكامل. وإذا ما نجحت الفكرة ونفذ هذا الاختراع وثبت في السيارات بدلا من كاتم الصوت سيقوم قائدو السيارات بتغيير الصندوق الأخضر المليء بالغازات المحبوسة بصندوق أخضر فارغ في محطات البنزين لدى التزود بالوقود.

-------------------------------------------------​ 
والخبر الذي اسعدني حقا هو اختراع لمخترع سوري :75:​ 

السيد عصام حمدي مخترع سوري و أحد الذين تألموا لما وصلت إليه أقدم مدينة في العالم فأعمل فكره ,وركز جهده لفترة طويلة لإيجاد طريقة تسهم في تخفيف هذا التلوث و لا سيما الناتج عن السيارات حيث تنفث دخانها في سماء هذه المدينة فوصل الى فكرة و اختراع يمكنه لو تم استعماله على السيارات كافه أن يقوم بالمهمة على أكمل وجه.‏ 
يقول السيد عصام عن ميزات الجهاز بأنه:‏ 
بسيط للغاية و لا يحمل محرك السيارة أي جهد إضافي وتصل قدرته على تصفية الغازات الصادره عن المحرك الى / 99 % / و عليه يمكنه أن يكون وسيلة فعالة و ناجحة جداً يمكن استعمالها على المحركات يتألف من صفيحة أو عدة صفائح ثابتة مشحونة بجهد عال يعتمد على بطارية السيارة بينها صفيحة أو عدة صفائح دوارة بشكل مهبط اعتماداً على محرك كهربائي صغير يتشكل بين الصفيحتين حقل كهربائي عال يقوم بترسيب الشوائب والهباب المحمول من غازات العوادم على الصفيحة الدوارة حيث تقوم سكين كاشطة بإفراغ حمولتها من الشوائب في علبة خاصة ليتم تغييرها بسهولة عند امتلائها , و تختلف مدة امتلائها من سيارة لأخرى حسب كمية الشوائب الصادره مع العادم و حجم السيارة.‏ 
يتميز الجهاز بأن الفكرة المستخدمة فيه جديدة تماماً و لم يسبق أن تم العمل بمثلها في العالم و يمكن تميزها في اعتمادها على محرك كهربائي خاص بها و عليه فالجهاز لا يشكل عبئاً على المحرك خلال نفثه للعادم , و باستخدامه يمكن الاستغناء تماماً عن الأشطمان , و في كلتا الحالتين يتم تركيبه بسهولة كبيرة و بالميزات ذاتها مع العلم أن حجم الجهاز يختلف من سيارة لأخرى تبعاً لاستطاعتها و حجم العوادم التي تصدرها و لا يحدث أي تغيير في مواصفات السيارة و يعتبر الجهاز اقتصادياً فهو لا يكلف أكثر من 5000ل.س لأكبر سيارة و يمكن تركيبه في المراحل الأولى لتصنيع السيارة , و يدخل في تصميمها الأساسي و ذلك بالاتفاق مع المخترع الذي يمكنه القيام بذلك حسب رغبة الشركة المصنعة.‏ ​


​​​​​​أرجو الإفاده وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى ​


----------



## مهندس النهضة (3 فبراير 2009)

أعتقد أن مقدار الإنبعاث فى اى مدخنة يقاس بالتركيز القياسى العالمى لمقدار الإنبعاث المسموج بة
وإستخدام الغاز الطبيعى كوسيلة إحتراق انظف للبيئة


----------



## abue tycer (3 فبراير 2009)

المعالجة من خلال نصب وحدات غسل للغازات المنبعثة من المصانع وبما يسمى scrubing unitsاي استعمال محاليل للغسل حامضبة او قاعدية حسب طبيعة الغاز المنبعث .........


----------



## صفوان اصف (3 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في البدايه اتقدم بالشكر والعرفان على الاهتمام والرد السريع على الموضوع

القكره من طرح الموضوع هي الاستفاده من الغازات المنبعثه

صحيح انها كميات بسيطه ولكم القليل مع التجميع يصبح كثير

والذي هو مضر يصبح مفيد

مثل Nox و Sox

فهل هناك الية لفصل هذه الغازات عن بقية الغازات المنبعثه


----------

